# helping



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

hi guys 
I'm applying for PR from South Africa embassy in Riyadh i need any helping phone number i can contact Home Affairs to ask them about my paper. home affairs phone number just wasting time and money as I'm making international call 
thank you


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Let me google that for you


----------

